# Need to know hat model max i have



## tiazkun (May 9, 2009)

Just inherited 1996 maxima...I have no idea what model it is.
Any ideas how to figure that out would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

run a carfax and that'll tell you all you need to know


----------



## tiazkun (May 9, 2009)

This is what carfax says:
1996 NISSAN MAXIMA GLE/GXE/SE.
Is there any other way of figuring this out?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well GLE's are usually base models with cloth seats and a small chance of a sun roof. GXE is usually loaded with leather as an option. And SE's have all the bells and whistles


----------



## tiazkun (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info OutKast....I figured a GLE.


----------

